# Intel Core i3 540 OC - Safe Temps?



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

Have just OC'ed my locked i3 540 using bclk and got it from 3.1ghz to 3.6ghz. My case is very well cooled (proper direction of airflow etc.) and its running stable with IntelBurnTest at 60C MAX on full load.

Is this safe? Should I turn the multiplier down a notch (was running 54C MAX) or can I go one stop higher? (currently 166bclk x 22 with possiblity of x23) This would bring me to my target of ~3.8ghz+ and i'd be happy. However i'd be happy with the current OC if I can't go any further. Easy question for someone who knows  Thanks.

p.s. Using Real Temp v3.6 to monitor temps and also speed fan, and they both say the same temps (with 1 or 2 degree variance).

edit: Added screenshot for ref.


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

Update: Just did another intel burn on same settings (5 passes) and got only 56C MAX  Should I OC more or not?


----------

